
Amazon sought to divert focus to fired worker amid workplace safety criticism - ipsocannibal
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/04/02/amazon-executive-fired-worker/
======
ipsocannibal
And backfire this totally has but I didn't think it would happen so quickly.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22740540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22740540)

------
detaro
existing discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22763057](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22763057)

